# Rainey day ink



## PrivyCheese (Mar 13, 2010)

Was kind of board today, raining and cant dig. So I was just messing around and put this group together.


----------



## PrivyCheese (Mar 13, 2010)

Second group, Notice the yellow one....and of course the new addition.....blue Baltimore star.


----------



## JOETHECROW (Mar 13, 2010)

Really nice inks!,...Great colors and form...
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




                     Joe


----------



## crozet86 (Mar 13, 2010)

Very nice inks and color variation...I really like that yellow one never seen one with that type neck before.


----------



## Penn Digger (Mar 13, 2010)

Very nice.  Helps get the spring diggin blood going.


----------



## Staunton Dan (Mar 13, 2010)

Great inks John. Great colors. I only have 1 pontiled umbrella that I bought last year at the Baltimore show. Never dug a whole one yet. Is that the blue star in the 2nd pic that you showed me at this year's show? Love that one. It would be prominent in my meager ink collection.


----------



## PrivyCheese (Mar 13, 2010)

Dan, No this is a different one. The one you were talking about belonged to some other diggers who just dug it about a week or so before the show. 

    I traded for this one. I have been wanting one for sometime. Watch....now I will go out and dig one. I traded a Baltimore pontilled bottles for it. The guy that I traded with has a PUCE one ....I would love to have it one day. I would have to give up alot for that.


----------



## appliedlips (Mar 13, 2010)

> ORIGINAL: baltodigger
> 
> Second group, Notice the yellow one....and of course the new addition.....blue Baltimore star.


 

 The blue star is nice but I'd have to give that light yellow one the blue ribbon!Killer inks


----------



## PrivyCheese (Mar 14, 2010)

Yea, the yellow one is awsome. How many have you seen? Its a Baltimore Glassworks piece so I am told. I paid a good bit for it. Luckily the guy I bought it off of let me pay him in installments. Took me a year to pay for it.


----------



## saratogadriver (Mar 14, 2010)

> ORIGINAL:  baltodigger
> 
> Watch....now I will go out and dig one.


 

 That's a problem this ink collector will be more than happy to help you out with, having too many Baltimore Stars...  []

 Jim G


----------



## glass man (Mar 15, 2010)

HOPE YOU GET BOARD MORE OFTEN,NO OFFENSE,THOSE ARE BEAUTIFUL!! JAMIE


----------



## potstone (Mar 15, 2010)

John,
   Extremely nice and colorful grouping of Umbrella Inks.  
 The scarce color variations are really something else.
 By the way, it was enjoyable meeting you at the Balto. show.
 I was the guy talking to you outside about your club and
 me joining.
 Greg


----------



## PrivyCheese (Mar 15, 2010)

Thanks Gregg, Inks have been a passion of mine since I started collecting. As far as joining club...we have plenty of room. $8:00 bucks is a great deal.


----------



## KBbottles (Mar 16, 2010)

Great post!!  I'm dying to get my hands on a Baltimore Star some day


----------

